
Show HN: ProfitHunt – a curated list of profitable online projects - andrewash
http://www.profithunt.co/
======
gitgud
Interesting project but the _Estimated Monthly Recurring Revenue_ is kind of
vague and has no explanation, so I'm not convinced the results are genuine...

A site that does this well is Indie Hackers, which was acquired by Stripe and
has a [1] " _Stripe Verified_ " option in their user-provided Products list,
which seems more legit...

[1]
[https://www.indiehackers.com/products?revenueVerification=st...](https://www.indiehackers.com/products?revenueVerification=stripe&sorting=highest-
revenue)

~~~
andrewash
Thanks for this feedback! Since these projects are obviously not public
companies, there is no way to get the accurate revenue numbers.

Today, all these MRR numbers are from online sources (news and founder
interviews). Let me add a note for these numbers soon.

I think even "Stripe Verified" badge has its own limitation given that not
everyone is using Stripe or wants to allow IndieHackers to disclose
information from Stripe accounts. But yeah, I totally agree that there needs
to be clarification on where these MRR numbers are from.

~~~
TenJack
References to the exact online source would be useful.

------
theamk
Some of those seem to be just online frontends to physical businesses? For
example MazeEngineers and Bookblock -- sure they need online to find
customers, but that's not how they make money.

~~~
andrewash
hmm that's right. Will definitely focus more on software projects going
forward

------
infinitone
No info whatsoever on where you get revenue data... you'd think that might be
the first thing you address?

~~~
andrewash
Good point, thank you. As the response to gitgud, let me add clarification on
where these MRR numbers are from

